# Babbs Mini Comps - Who's Going To Compete?



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

As the New Year is wheeling around my thoughts have been steering towards what my goals for 2010 will be. Obviously #1 for me is giving up the bungers (yet again!) but moreover my goal this last year was to get my brewery properly set up so I could seriously compete and knock out some good beers. Well I achieved that with building and then HERMS-ing "Sherman". So I guess this next year has to be the extension of that and hopefully compete in the BABBS mini-comps, QABC and if the brewing God's are with me the AABC. 

The one element I have always enjoyed about the monthly BABBS meetings are the mini-comps and the memberships participation in judging. Also the feedback IMO is invaluable and a very good measure to hone your brewing skills. So that's where I want to concentrate my brewing energy, if the other comps materialise then all good but if not I won't be disappointed. 

Anyway I'm wondering if any other brewers are planning on having a stab at the BABBS mini-comps or are just planning to compete for the first time?


Cheers and Beers for the New year!

Chappo


----------



## DKS (30/12/09)

Chappo said:


> As the New Year is wheeling around my thoughts have been steering towards what my goals for 2010 will be. Obviously #1 for me is giving up the bungers (yet again!) but moreover my goal this last year was to get my brewery properly set up so I could seriously compete and knock out some good beers. Well I achieved that with building and then HERMS-ing "Sherman". So I guess this next year has to be the extension of that and hopefully compete in the BABBS mini-comps, QABC and if the brewing God's are with me the AABC.
> 
> The one element I have always enjoyed about the monthly BABBS meetings are the mini-comps and the memberships participation in judging. Also the feedback IMO is invaluable and a very good measure to hone your brewing skills. So that's where I want to concentrate my brewing energy, if the other comps materialise then all good but if not I won't be disappointed.
> 
> ...



Absolutely Chappo. Im gonna have a few entries this year having started AG. Mainly just for fun and the feed back to improve my quality, technique and control.Im not expecting to be competetive over all but may jag a good result along the way.
Is there a list of which style for each month posted anywhere yet? :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

Good to see Daz. I'll be looking forward to your beers mate!

See here http://www.babbrewers.com/files/newsletter/2009/2009-11.pdf

Last page has the comps and style for the mini comps.

January - Mash Paddle beer unveilled
February - Pale Ale and Bitter
March - American Ale
May - Dark Ale
June - Porter and Stout
July - Mash Paddle Beer BABBS Annual Comp
September - Belgian Ale
October - Lager/Pilsner

Chap Chap :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/09)

I'll be having a crack. Cubed the feb entry trial yesterday and will have time to test and adjust in time for the comp..

Cheers Brad


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

Chappo said:


> As the New Year is wheeling around my thoughts have been steering towards what my goals for 2010 will be. Obviously #1 for me is giving up the bungers (yet again!) but moreover my goal this last year was to get my brewery properly set up so I could seriously compete and knock out some good beers. Well I achieved that with building and then HERMS-ing "Sherman". So I guess this next year has to be the extension of that and hopefully compete in the BABBS mini-comps, QABC and if the brewing God's are with me the AABC.
> 
> The one element I have always enjoyed about the monthly BABBS meetings are the mini-comps and the memberships participation in judging. Also the feedback IMO is invaluable and a very good measure to hone your brewing skills. So that's where I want to concentrate my brewing energy, if the other comps materialise then all good but if not I won't be disappointed.
> 
> ...



February is a good starter with the Pale Ale and bitters. Chappo, if you are attempting a UK style ale, a good yeast provides a firm foundation. A good example is 1469. 

Hint 1469


Did I say 1469?????

Sully has your bottle and I hope he remembered to fridge it h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

Thanks Bribie your very kind for that! Might have to give you and Brad a run for ya money! Hahaha not likely but who knows?

@Brad - Sorry I missed the brew day yesterday but had another trailer incident where I lost the entire wheel off the box trailer in the fooking rain. Let's just say by the time I sorted that out I wasn't in the mood except to murder my FIL for putting the wrong studs on the hubs when changing over the wheels to mags.

Chap Chap


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

Your trailer and F.I.L. is turning into a mini series. Have you sold the rights yet?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Thanks Bribie your very kind for that! Might have to give you and Brad a run for ya money! Hahaha not likely but who knows?
> 
> @Brad - Sorry I missed the brew day yesterday but had another trailer incident where I lost the entire wheel off the box trailer in the fooking rain. Let's just say by the time I sorted that out I wasn't in the mood except to murder my FIL for putting the wrong studs on the hubs when changing over the wheels to mags.
> 
> Chap Chap



No worries Chap...... Gee i hope someone didn't do the ol switcharoo with that 1469 h34r: I am sure I had a similar bottle of farmland lager yeast trub in the fridge that has been replaced. B) 

Brad


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> No worries Chap...... Gee i hope someone didn't do the ol switcharoo with that 1469 h34r: I am sure I had a similar bottle of farmland lager yeast trub in the fridge that has been replaced. B)
> 
> Brad



No that's the one that Tidal Pete used when he couldn't get up the stairs to the loo.


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

BribieG said:


> No that's the one that Tidal Pete used when he couldn't get up the stairs to the loo.




That could only be an improvement on you two guys brews... h34r: 

(Let the banter begin)


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/09)

BribieG said:


> No that's the one that Tidal Pete used when he couldn't get up the stairs to the loo.






Chappo said:


> That could only be an improvement on you two guys brews... h34r:
> 
> (Let the banter begin)



High alcohol with a yeast infection?


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

At the end of the day it's all piss :icon_drunk:


----------



## DKS (30/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Good to see Daz. I'll be looking forward to your beers mate!
> 
> See here http://www.babbrewers.com/files/newsletter/2009/2009-11.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link old chap.
Best I pull the finger out and do something.
Daz


----------



## browndog (30/12/09)

Chappo,
I am going to give the BABBs minicomps my best this year, infact I have made a callender and schemed and plotted out my brewing intentions for the minicomps, championships and QABC10. My motto "don't stuff with what works"


cheers

Browndog

edit: spellin

I really need to get the electric system up and running too.


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

browndog said:


> Chappo,
> I am going to give the BABBs minicomps my best this year, infact I have made a callender and schemed and plotted out my brewing intentions for the minicomps, championships and QABC10. My motto "don't stuffwith what works"
> 
> cheers
> ...




Oh crap BD! I was hoping that new brewery of yours might have given me an outside chance, even slowed you down a tad. Shivers!  I better crack some grain and start brewing.

On the upside more awesome beers from the BrownDog can't be a bad thing!

BTW I hear those chinese hops are exceptional in a Pale Ale, you should try them... h34r: :lol: 


Chap Chap


----------



## browndog (30/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Oh crap BD! I was hoping that new brewery of yours might have given me an outside chance, even slowed you down a tad. Shivers!  I better crack some grain and start brewing.
> 
> On the upside more awesome beers from the BrownDog can't be a bad thing!
> 
> ...



Mate, BribieG and Ross with his new system scares me, plus all the usual dark horses in the club. Hopefully some good competiton thought the year culminates in a good showing by QLD in the Nats.

-BD


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

browndog said:


> Mate, BribieG and Ross with his new system scares me, plus all the usual dark horses in the club. Hopefully some good competiton thought the year culminates in a good showing by QLD in the Nats.
> 
> -BD



Oh crap!!!!! I'm done before I start!

You and the new beast! Ross and his damn new mega Sabco! BribieG and his pillow case. Mothballs. Pocket Beers. The Scientist, PaulH... wait PaulH doesn't brew! h34r: :lol: Hey there might be an opeing yet!

Here here BD we will have a great showing at the QABC and AABC this year!

Chap Chap


----------



## Sully (30/12/09)

Chappo said:


> PaulH... wait PaulH doesn't brew! h34r: :lol:






What?? Do you mean you have to brew to enter these comps?? Well that counts me out then...


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

Sully said:


> What?? Do you mean you have to brew to enter these comps?? Well that counts me out then...




Here I got you a can of this Sully!








NOW GET BREWING!


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/09)

browndog said:


> infact I have made a callender and schemed and plotted out my brewing intentions for the minicomps, championships and QABC10.




Top idea Browndog. Might sit down and fill out the calender myself. 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

One improvement in the BABBs mini comps this year, particularly for first year members, is that the schedule has been announced and is out in the open for the entire year. Last year I asked on several occasions "What's the next one?" and I got replies such as "I dunno, stouts or a Belgian or something" and the ongoing ongoing "mash paddle" comp ... and I still don't know what that one was all about ... further obfusticated things. 

However all good this year. Feb I might even put in an Aussie Sparkling instead of a Yorkie as I'm getting a real crush on the style - especially after doing a variant of AndrewQld's State Winner. It's an eye opener how well you can do this style at home.


----------



## browndog (30/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Top idea Browndog. Might sit down and fill out the calender myself.
> 
> Cheers Brad



Yes, you can plan your year out and ensure you have the freshest possible ingrediants on hand at the time of brewing. For instance I know in a couple of weeks time, I must purchase at least 6 bottles of coopers, drink them, then make a starter  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (30/12/09)

Hmmm, I might have to modify a few recipes to bring them back in style, then I'll go in a few. Its probably where they started anyway  .
Ross's system arrived already?
Where were those pesky Somali pirates when you need them?

Edit: gramma


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/09)

BribieG said:


> One improvement in the BABBs mini comps this year, particularly for first year members, is that the schedule has been announced and is out in the open for the entire year. Last year I asked on several occasions "What's the next one?" and I got replies such as "I dunno, stouts or a Belgian or something" and the ongoing ongoing "mash paddle" comp ... and I still don't know what that one was all about ... further obfusticated things.
> 
> However all good this year. Feb I might even put in an Aussie Sparkling instead of a Yorkie as I'm getting a real crush on the style - especially after doing a variant of AndrewQld's State Winner. It's an eye opener how well you can do this style at home.



Also if we could get a date for QABC earlier this year may help with a better showing in the AABC.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Also if we could get a date for QABC earlier this year may help with a better showing in the AABC.
> 
> Cheers



And have the QABC moved a bit closer to the AABC so that winning beers can be re-entered whilst in the same condition. (e.g. Aussie sparklings and UK milds etc that are perfect at a month but wandering off style at 2 months - I don't mean that they are becoming stale or undrinkable, just that the beer when tasted at each competition will be basically identical).


----------



## browndog (30/12/09)

BribieG said:


> And have the QABC moved a bit closer to the AABC so that winning beers can be re-entered whilst in the same condition. (e.g. Aussie sparklings and UK milds etc that are perfect at a month but wandering off style at 2 months - I don't mean that they are becoming stale or undrinkable, just that the beer when tasted at each competition will be basically identical).



I seem to recall Michael that Ross said it would be held earlier, july seems to ring a bell, but i could be wrong.


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

browndog said:


> I seem to recall Michael that Ross said it would be held earlier, july seems to ring a bell, but i could be wrong.




+1 BD but could also be 100% wrong at least 50% of the time  

IIRC it's so you can use your QABC entry feedback to better your AABC entry. Fix minor faults and all that jazz. I think it would be great it that was the case and I had a beer that got up.

Chap Chap


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

Yes that's also a good idea, either move QABC so that it's nearer to the nats, or move it forward so it's further from the nats so you can re-brew. With the styles I'm going for (UK bitters, etc ) that floats my boat.


----------



## lczaban (30/12/09)

Chappo said:


> +1 BD but could also be 100% wrong at least 50% of the time



:icon_offtopic: I know, but it is like Sex Panther Chappo. 60% of the time, it works everytime... h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

GravityGuru said:


> :icon_offtopic: I know, but it is like Sex Panther Chappo. 60% of the time, it works everytime... h34r:


Is that why Brad's shitzu was all over you at the brew day yesterday?


----------



## winkle (30/12/09)

BribieG said:


> Is that why Brad's shitzu was all over you at the brew day yesterday?


  That explains all the crutch licking I guess. h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (31/12/09)

Well I think I might hedge my bets and do a Pale Ale and an ESB for the Feb mini-comp. I think you can enter 2 beers just not in the same class right? Any I figure that way I can sit with Brownie and The Scientist bag my own beer and score it down! h34r: :lol: 




winkle said:


> That explains all the crutch licking I guess.



Best to get a firm grip on GG's head and force him down further he eventually gets the idea...


----------



## lczaban (31/12/09)

BribieG said:


> Is that why Brad's shitzu was all over you at the brew day yesterday?






Chappo said:


> Best to get a firm grip on GG's head and force him down further he eventually gets the idea...



:icon_offtopic: It was the other way around Chappo! (for a change...  )

Hopefully I get chance to brew for the BABBs mini-comps more often than not this year.I'll just have to see how things go for the 1st comp in terms of my work schedule and whether I have time to brew between now and then but otherwise I should be good to go!


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/09)

Unless it's changed, you can only enter one beer to be judged, but you can put in a second beer for comments only. Any more and you'd get carpet bombing and we would be sitting there sipping till 3 in the morning. Now there's an idea. :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (31/12/09)

Hmmmmm?

Ok decisions decisions?

Damned if I do and damned if I don't?

Pale Ale is hotly contested especially against the BrownDog, Scientist, Mothballs, Mossyrocks, PocketBeers, Kram etc
Bitter is also hotly contested with the likes of BribieG, Bradsbrews, Ross etc etc... PaulH doesn't brew so I'm safe there... h34r: (I'll get a nibble soon!)

Is there a wild yeast class? :lol: 

Chap Chap 

Edit: Maybe I cheat? h34r:


----------



## browndog (31/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Hmmmmm?
> 
> Ok decisions decisions?
> 
> ...




Simple answer Chappo, carjack either Bribie or PocketBeers on the way to the meeting, tie them up and take their brew, too easy mate.

-BD


----------



## winkle (31/12/09)

Browndog, that answer is just sooo Ipswich  
On topic, a bitter I think in Feb.


----------



## Sully (31/12/09)

browndog said:


> Simple answer Chappo, carjack either Bribie or PocketBeers on the way to the meeting, tie them up and take their brew, too easy mate.
> 
> -BD






winkle said:


> Browndog, that answer is just sooo Ipswich
> On topic, a bitter I think in Feb.


Chappo is a 'Logan Bogan', he will steal their hubcaps, then raid the ashtray for half smoked ciggies, and then look for loose change BEFORE he steals the beer...


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/09)

Anyone for an Extra Special Bitter? I don't think they were well represented last year and I wouldn't mind attempting something like a Greene King Abbott (well the one I remember from the 70s before Greene King became Greed King). Wort caramelisation? Bramling Cross? yessssss

That would be right at the limit of what Urnie can crank out, I'll give it a whirl I think and put in my Aussie Sparkling for comments only, for later in the year ven ve carpet bomb ja. h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (31/12/09)

I'm with BribieG I'm entering an ESB and also a Pale Ale for comments. Brownie, PocketBeers, Mossy, The Scientist etc etc are very pretty stiff competition. Where BribieG and his trusty pillow case should be a shoe in... h34r: 




Sully said:


> Chappo is a 'Logan Bogan', he will steal their hubcaps, then raid the ashtray for half smoked ciggies, and then look for loose change BEFORE he steals the beer...




It's true Brownie! Us Logan Bogans are riddiculously dumb <_<


----------



## mossyrocks (31/12/09)

Chappo said:


> I'm with BribieG I'm entering an ESB and also a Pale Ale for comments. Brownie, PocketBeers, Mossy, The Scientist etc etc are very pretty stiff competition. Where BribieG and his trusty pillow case should be a shoe in... h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Us Logan Bogans have to stick together, Chappo.

And I'll put a few beers into the mimi comps this year - never have before. Time to ramp up my competition beers.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## bonj (31/12/09)

I'll just be happy if I actually brew something...


----------



## chappo1970 (1/1/10)

Bonj said:


> I'll just be happy if I actually brew something...



I'd just be happy if you just found the motivation to motivate yourself to brew... :lol:


----------



## Gavo (1/1/10)

So if a person did not live in Brisvagas and therefore not able to make BABB's meetings but wanted to become a member and able to compete, would this be possible and what would said person need to do?

Cheers
Gavo AKA said person.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (1/1/10)

Plenty of BABBs members don't live in Brisbane.

AFAIK there's some from Ipswich, Logan and further afield. None of which are "Brisbane".


----------



## Howlingdog (1/1/10)

Gavo said:


> So if a person did not live in Brisvagas and therefore not able to make BABB's meetings but wanted to become a member and able to compete, would this be possible and what would said person need to do?
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo AKA said person.



Download the membership form http://www.babbrewers.com/page/membership and send it to Mark Davies the secretary explaining your distance problem and it will be discussed at the next committee meeting which will be 14 January.

Cheers HD


----------



## bradsbrew (1/1/10)

HowlingDog said:


> Download the membership form http://www.babbrewers.com/page/membership and send it to Mark Davies the secretary explaining your distance problem and it will be discussed at the next committee meeting which will be 14 January.
> 
> Cheers HD



HD, could the committee also discuss wether or not it would be possible for members to enter 2 different beers into the mini-comps ,eg; 1 aussie ale and one ESB, with only the highest score being recognised in placings. 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Howlingdog (1/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> HD, could the committee also discuss wether or not it would be possible for members to enter 2 different beers into the mini-comps ,eg; 1 aussie ale and one ESB, with only the highest score being recognised in placings.
> 
> Cheers Brad




Ok, will get Mark to put it on the adenda.


----------



## Bribie G (1/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> HD, could the committee also discuss wether or not it would be possible for members to enter 2 different beers into the mini-comps ,eg; 1 aussie ale and one ESB, with only the highest score being recognised in placings.
> 
> Cheers Brad


I'd thought about something similar, the problem could be that with a potential doubling of entries at each mini comp we could all be sipping till two o'clock in the morning. Actually come to think of it :chug:


----------



## chappo1970 (1/1/10)

I have come to realise that I am a crap brewer and I am gay and will not compete in the mini comps.


----------



## browndog (1/1/10)

Chappo, if you DON'T compete, me and my Ipswich homies will come around and give you some summer lovin......... it's like no other love...


-BD


----------



## bonj (1/1/10)

hahaha... someone's left his AHB logged in, methinks

plus what browndog said....


----------



## Gavo (1/1/10)

Bonj said:


> hahaha... someone's left his AHB logged in, methinks



Na, I reckon that was really Chappo realizing the truth.

Gavo.

Edit: Now to get that application in on the chance that I might get to maybe one meeting in a year and enter some comps.


----------



## winkle (1/1/10)

Chappo said:


> I have come to realise that I am a crap brewer and I am gay and will not compete in the mini comps.



Sully's revenge  .

That or Chappo got another infection.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/1/10)

browndog said:


> Chappo, if you DON'T compete, me and my Ipswich homies will come around and give you some summer lovin......... it's like no other love...


I love XXXX Summer Ale too, washed down with VB Raw.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/1/10)

Sully is a dirty fooker! Revenge will be mine! :lol: 

First run ESB going down tomorrow with a little help from a very Screwy friend!


Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Sully (2/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Sully is a dirty fooker! Revenge will be mine! :lol:


 :lol: 


Still got ya...


psst...Chap Chap, have a read of the message above the Barrels... :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (2/1/10)

Sully said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Still got ya...
> ...




YOUR DEAD! :angry:


----------



## winkle (2/1/10)

After due deliberation I'll front up in most of the mini-comps this year (if the beers pass muster). I'd better start fiddling with a ESB recipe  .

Note to self, *NEVER* leave the PC on when Sully & Chappo are over.


----------



## Bribie G (2/1/10)

winkle said:


> After due deliberation I'll front up in most of the mini-comps this year (if the beers pass muster). I'd better start fiddling with a ESB recipe  .
> 
> Note to self, *NEVER* leave the PC on when Sully & Chappo are over.



Just make sure it's not an *Extla* Special Bitter B)


----------



## chappo1970 (2/1/10)

Winkle and BribieG you guys should go for the Pale Ales as your both exceptional brewers in that style! :icon_cheers: 


... h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (2/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Winkle and BribieG you guys should go for the Pale Ales as your both exceptional brewers in that style! :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> ... h34r:



Chappo the chinese hops will work perfectly in your ESB for the comp....but dont usetoo much you dont want too much aroma now do you. B)


----------



## chappo1970 (2/1/10)

I have I mentioned Brad how fookin' fantastic your Aussie Pale Ales are? You really should consider entering yours in the Feb comp.


----------



## Screwtop (2/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Just make sure it's not an *Extla* Special Bitter B)



Yeah don't make it on a Fliday :lol:

Screwy


----------



## winkle (2/1/10)

Let me see, a chinese hopped ESB, maybe with a mobile phone infusion for 5 minutes?
You guys ain't got a chance  .


----------



## tallie (7/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Anyway I'm wondering if any other brewers are planning on having a stab at the BABBS mini-comps or are just planning to compete for the first time?


Yeah, as a relatively new member, I'll be giving the mini-comps a go for the first time this year. Not sure that you'll have worry too much about the first comp though  

Cheers,
Kris.


----------



## chappo1970 (7/1/10)

tallie said:


> Yeah, as a relatively new member, I'll be giving the mini-comps a go for the first time this year. Not sure that you'll have worry too much about the first comp though
> 
> Cheers,
> Kris.



Who knows Kris you might even surprise yourself and blow us all out of the water? It's been done before. Besides it's not as if Browndog can actually brew anyway and don't start me that Pocket Beers fellow... h34r:  

Looking forward to a good year of fierce brewerhood competition and some fantastic beers produced.

Chap Chap


----------



## tallie (7/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Who knows Kris you might even surprise yourself and blow us all out of the water? It's been done before. Besides it's not as if Browndog can actually brew anyway and don't start me that Pocket Beers fellow... h34r:
> 
> Looking forward to a good year of fierce brewerhood competition and some fantastic beers produced.
> 
> Chap Chap


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I've been keeping an eye on some of the competition so who knows indeed h34r:  

KD


----------



## beersom (10/1/10)

Might be time to blow the cobwebs off the home rig...


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

Absolutely you slacker! BTW I reckon a Pale is in order.


----------



## Frag_Dog (11/1/10)

I would like to enter, but I've only been to 1 meeting (Sept) due Thursday being a sport night. Is there a certain number of meeting I need to attend before I can join and enter the Mini-Comps?


----------



## Snow (11/1/10)

Frag_Dog said:


> I would like to enter, but I've only been to 1 meeting (Sept) due Thursday being a sport night. Is there a certain number of meeting I need to attend before I can join and enter the Mini-Comps?


Pretty sure you have to be a paid up member before you can enter the comps.

- Snow.


----------



## Paul H (11/1/10)

Snow said:


> Pretty sure you have to be a paid up member before you can enter the comps.
> 
> - Snow.



I can confirm that.


Cheers

Paul


----------



## Paul H (11/1/10)

Concerning mini comps, I have it on good authority a senior club member has all his grain stored under CO2.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

Paul H said:


> Concerning mini comps, I have it on good authority a senior club member has all his grain stored under CO2.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul




Hmmm well this is just a matter of elimination....

Well it's not you Paul :lol: you don't brew
BribieG is a tight wad
Ditto Browndog
Ross maybe? 
Ahhhh Mothballs is a definite maybe
Kram can't shave properly well at all so i doubt it's him
Pocket Beers is sneaky enough


Hmmm I'll keeping working thru to get a list of suspects.

Chap Chap


Edit: Speelinkz


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/10)

For comps I store all my grain at Ross's until a day or two before mashing. B)


----------



## Snow (11/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Hmmm well this is just a matter of elimination....
> 
> Well it's not you Paul :lol: you don't brew
> BribieG is a tight wad
> ...



I think it might be me - my gas bottle has been leaking lately.

- Snow


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

Snow said:


> I think it might be me - my gas bottle has been leaking lately.
> 
> - Snow



:lol: 

Don't tell me your competing too Snow?  

BTW your Pale would be most excellent in the Feb mini Comp! You'd be sure to win


Geezus I'm gunna be busy sabotaging peoples brews this year! Might see if Lefty need a hand with the Stewarding tehehehehe h34r:


----------



## Snow (11/1/10)

Yeah I'll give a few of the mini-comps a crack - don't know if I'll make all of them. 

Thanks for the vote of confidence mate, but there's one thing I've found with BABBs mini-comps as there's no such thing as a "sure thing". All you need is one recalcitrant table and you're screwed! It's all good fun though!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

Snow said:


> ...All you need is one recalcitrant table and you're screwed!



You mean like our table Snow? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snow (11/1/10)

Chappo said:


> You mean like our table Snow? :lol:



:angry: <_<


----------



## The Scientist (11/1/10)

Brewed my Aussie Ale yesterday for the Feb Minicomp. See if I can knock Ross off and upgrade from second this round  

I haven't taken any advise from my last few score sheets either, so probably down hill from here. I'll just have to make sure mine gets served on Chappo's table. His coment at the last Aussie Ale minicomp still makes me laugh "lets score this one to win". Ha ha.....we nearly got there, the other table must have heard us :lol: 

Cheers

TS


----------



## Scruffy (11/1/10)

Now if i could just remember what a good bitter tastes like...


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

Well Ladies I suggest you may as well brew a Pale for the comp as the Bitter is all but in the bag  . Complex malt profile, balanced loooong bittering, Styians hopping out at you, caramels with hints of mollasses and a nice tight compacted head that lasts all the way to the bottom of the glass... Oh did I mention how bright it presents in the glass?  

This should stir 'em up.





The Scientist said:


> ...I'll just have to make sure mine gets served on Chappo's table. His coment at the last Aussie Ale minicomp still makes me laugh "lets score this one to win". Ha ha.....we nearly got there, the other table must have heard us.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> TS



LOL TS I remember that well. Actually I think it was you and Browndog that wanted to mark it down IIRC. :lol: 
I think is was Ross's table h34r: 

Hopefuly Dad's up to make this meeting.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

On second thoughts I think I will redo my POR/Galaxy all flowers Pale Ale this weekend. Seeing that I am on a roll beer brewing wise. Nearly have all the kegs and fermenters full of beery goodness. Beside's I like the thought of having 2 purpose brewed beers to choose from on the night.  

Now just need weasel my way into helping Lefty and the stewards on the night of the comp and my plans will be complete... "Eeewww these beers have floaters!" BWAHAHAHAHAHA! h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/10)

Looks like a lively minicomp this year


----------



## bradsbrew (18/1/10)

Chappo said:


> On second thoughts I think I will redo my POR/Galaxy all flowers Pale Ale this weekend. Seeing that I am on a roll beer brewing wise. Nearly have all the kegs and fermenters full of beery goodness. Beside's I like the thought of having 2 purpose brewed beers to choose from on the night.
> 
> Now just need weasel my way into helping Lefty and the stewards on the night of the comp and my plans will be complete... "Eeewww these beers have floaters!" BWAHAHAHAHAHA! h34r:



My trial Best Bitter is tasting quite good out of the keg. Just need to slightly tweek the recipe on friday for colour and your gone Chap Chap.

Brad


----------



## Ross (18/1/10)

Christened the new brew rig with a mild on Sunday....bring it on B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Looks like a lively minicomp this year



Pffft! Look it's cloudy up the top. 3 point already gone! :lol: No it's not condensation BribieG! Can't read a newspaper thru it.



bradsbrew said:


> My trial Best Bitter is tasting quite good out of the keg. Just need to slightly tweek the recipe on friday for colour and your gone Chap Chap.
> 
> Brad



Pfffft! Straight off the bat mine was perfect. I would have to question why you need a second bash it. Better stick to the Pales where you might actually have a chance. h34r:  



Ross said:


> Christened the new brew rig with a mild on Sunday....bring it on
> 
> Cheers Ross



Pfffft! New rig means new tweaks and tricks!  


Come on where is the serious competitors?????


(Flame suit on! Na na, na, na, naaaa!!!)


----------



## Snow (18/1/10)

I'm going to make a beer. I hope it's nice. I might put some hops in it. I don't have a photo because I haven't brewed it yet.

*BUT IT'S GOING TO KICK YOUR ARSE!!*


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/10)

Aarrgggh
get out of my pint, Chappo


----------



## Scruffy (18/1/10)

Didn't they change it to a Fruit Beer competition...?


----------



## Ross (18/1/10)

Scruffy said:


> Didn't they change it to a Fruit Beer competition...?




Might as well give Chappo the trophy now then... he's the only friut in BABBS :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

Yes I think Scruffy is right! There was a err misprint ment to say Fruit Beers/ Speciality Beers...





BribieG said:


> Aarrgggh
> get out of my pint, Chappo



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Problem is why do I have a beard? Looks like a yeast/chill haze/cloudy problem... I think you might need to go plan B. 

A PALE ALE!!!!

(Chappo runs to the brewery and makes double sure of his cockiness)


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/10)

Just out of interest, where would an Irish Red ale fit into comps? Special Bitter or something else? Doing a SuperKilkenny when the order arrives tommorrow/Wed

Edit: Chappo that's not a beard, it's your middle aged 'wattles' starting to show. Comes to us all mate


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Just out of interest, where would an Irish Red ale fit into comps? Special Bitter or something else? Doing a SuperKilkenny when the order arrives tommorrow/Wed
> 
> Edit: Chappo that's not a beard, it's your middle aged 'wattles' starting to show. Comes to us all mate




Err sweet stout I thought was for Irish Red Ales, no?

I was actually going to say my beautiful mug somewhat improves the look of that beer BribieG! :lol:


----------



## winkle (18/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Well Ladies I suggest you may as well brew a Pale for the comp as the Bitter is all but in the bag  . Complex malt profile, balanced loooong bittering, Styians hopping out at you, caramels with hints of mollasses and a nice tight compacted head that lasts all the way to the bottom of the glass... Oh did I mention how bright it presents in the glass?
> 
> This should stir 'em up.
> 
> ...




So the wild yeast infection is still to kick in???




h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

winkle said:


> So the wild yeast infection is still to kick in???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: 

Shhhh don't jinx me Winkle! I can do that myself. As I have been doing most of today, big noting myself and generally stirring everyone up. Lucky I like the taste of humble pie.

7 brews in a row now without infection (touch wood) so I think I have it's little arse kicked for the moment.

Chap Chap


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/10)

winkle said:


> So the wild yeast infection is still to kick in???
> 
> h34r:



Winkle don't put a hex on the guy


----------



## Scruffy (18/1/10)

Hopefully, the right people will sit at the right tables...


----------



## winkle (18/1/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Shhhh don't jinx me Winkle! I can do that myself. As I have been doing most of today, big noting myself and generally stirring everyone up. Lucky I like the taste of humble pie.
> 
> ...



Sorry mate.
Probably just jinxed myself :unsure: .


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

No worries Winkle I took in good jest as it was meant  . Mind you thou it's un-Australian not to haze the competition and considering brewing is a solo effort I say *EVERYONE* is fair game!








Snow said:


> I'm going to make a beer. I hope it's nice. I might put some hops in it. I don't have a photo because I haven't brewed it yet.
> 
> *BUT IT'S GOING TO KICK YOUR ARSE!!*



Can I suggest maybe some Chinese hops might help with your beer there Snow? I hear they are of great quality but you need to be an exceptional brewer to use them properly :lol: .


----------



## Screwtop (18/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Doing a SuperKilkenny when the order arrives tommorrow/Wed




Been searching for a Kilkenny Clone Recipe for years !!

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/10)

Screwtop said:


> Been searching for a Kilkenny Clone Recipe for years !!
> 
> Screwy



I had a Kilkenny on tap at the Kallangur RSL a few weeks ago and was totally underwhelmed, some malt presence but hardly any hop, which is why I'm looking to do a Supa version.
I've ordered Wyeast Irish Ale 1084, Halcyon Malt and planning to use a medium dosage of Admiral hops (like Target but not as fierce) and some EKG. For the "redness" I'm planning to use Carared, but also have plucked up the courage to finally use Caraaroma (250 Caraaroma, 200 Carared ????)


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

I must admit the last KK i had left me wanting.


----------



## chappo1970 (21/1/10)

Ok re-brewing the ESB as it is good but I can do better! Much better!  

I have a certain Gordie to skin


----------



## paulwolf350 (21/1/10)

You driving a Falcon nowadays? you seem to have some new spots

paul


----------



## chappo1970 (21/1/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> You driving a Falcon nowadays? you seem to have some new spots
> 
> paul



I would rather push my Holden up Mt Panorama than drive a feckin FORD heap of shyte!  

And before you FORD girls start I have 2 words for you!


FORD Taurus best of luck with Bathurst Boys   :lol: 







VvvvROOM VROOM!


----------



## paulwolf350 (22/1/10)

Wooo hhoooo


----------



## Ross (22/1/10)

Ross said:


> Christened the new brew rig with a mild on Sunday....bring it on B)
> 
> Cheers Ross



Bugger! Just seen that milds aren't on the February calander - Guess i'll just have to brew again...decisions, decisions... B)


----------



## clarkey7 (24/1/10)

Ross said:


> Bugger! Just seen that milds aren't on the February calander - Guess i'll just have to brew again...decisions, decisions... B)


I think Chappo wants you to brew an Aussie Sparkling Ale


----------



## chappo1970 (24/1/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> I think Chappo wants you to brew an Aussie Sparkling Ale




+1  


ESB Mk2 was brewed yesterday. Nice aroma and very clear wort. Will be using 1882 on this one so I'll be keen to see what this will bring to the beer. 

My suggestion to all you wannabe's is brew an Aussie Pale  . This one's gunna be hard to beat!  

Chap Chap


----------



## winkle (24/1/10)

Meh, anybody can brew an ESB - Best bitter is where the action is.


----------



## The Scientist (24/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Well Ladies I suggest you may as well brew a Pale for the comp as the Bitter is all but in the bag  . Complex malt profile, balanced loooong bittering, Styians hopping out at you, caramels with hints of mollasses and a nice tight compacted head that lasts all the way to the bottom of the glass... Oh did I mention how bright it presents in the glass?
> 
> This should stir 'em up.
> 
> ...



Just looking at the BJCP for the style and it says "Drinkability is a critical component of the style" and knowing you guys are brewing Bitters I just don't think I can stomach putting somthing you've touched in my mouth :lol: 

The Aussie ales have this one in the bag. Oh and you won't be able to see Chappo or anyone else through my beer, one of the benifits of Pale Ale  

This is shaping up to be a good mini comp, good to see some healthy rivalry in BABBs. Its what we need to bring our club upto a competative level so we can bring home the gongs in this years AABC.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## chappo1970 (24/1/10)

winkle said:


> Meh, anybody can brew an ESB - Best bitter is where the action is.




pfffffffffft! Ordinary Bitter


----------



## chappo1970 (24/1/10)

The Scientist said:


> This is shaping up to be a good mini comp, good to see some healthy rivalry in BABBs. Its what we need to bring our club upto a competative level so we can bring home the gongs in this years AABC.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TS



+1 TS B) 

We *ARE* going to kick arse this year guys! Seriously we are! Mini Comps, QABC and the AABC. And if we need this to spark it off I don't see the problem. Agree good healthy rivalry within our club is vital.

Besides you can barely brew TS so I'm not worried


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/10)

Anyone been in touch with Kram lately? Hope he's got his Mojo back.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/1/10)

Guys the Feb competition has now been changed to ummmm, ahhhhhh german lagers. So dont bring your bitters bring a german lager for the comp ^_^


----------



## chappo1970 (24/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Guys the Feb competition has now been changed to ummmm, ahhhhhh german lagers. So dont bring your bitters bring a german lager for the comp ^_^




Ja! Der Germanis Lager dis february fur sure


----------



## winkle (24/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Ja! Der Germanis Lager dis february fur sure



Hmmm is that the Rosedale barn dance?


----------



## browndog (24/1/10)

I'm just supping on a prototype Aussie pale ale (that I brewed just to get coopers yeast slurry for the comp brew) now, it is Coopers.... hear me Coopers. The next one will be even better. Phear me  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bradsbrew (24/1/10)

browndog said:


> I'm just supping on a prototype Aussie pale ale (that I brewed just to get coopers yeast slurry for the comp brew) now, it is Coopers.... hear me Coopers. The next one will be even better. Phear me
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



That yeast will work great in a german lager Tony, if you ferment it at say 32 degrees man you will be unbeatable.


----------



## browndog (24/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> That yeast will work great in a german lager Tony, if you ferment it at say 32 degrees man you will be unbeatable.




MUHAHAHAHAHAhahahahaaaaa........ you think I'm a fool sir? not a degree over 27.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> ....you ferment it at say 32 degrees man you will be unbeatable.



Looks like you'll be presenting your usual high quality brews Brad... :icon_vomit: 


:lol:


----------



## winkle (25/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> That yeast will work great in a german lager Tony, if you ferment it at say 32 degrees man you will be unbeatable.



 

Now's the weather for it. Brew a batch and stick it in your garden shed.


----------



## clarkey7 (25/1/10)

winkle said:


> Now's the weather for it. Brew a batch and stick it in your garden shed.



My fermenter is in my brew pot as we type......mmmmm


----------



## Bribie G (25/1/10)

winkle said:


> Hmmm is that the Rosedale barn dance?



Looks like Sqyre's place to me.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/10)

Well guys my best bitter has finished fermenting and the temp is on a downward spiral. Isnt that TV2 a tastey yeast :icon_drool2: 

Is it wrong to be drawing 250ml to take a 50ml hydro reading. This may not win but IMO it is the best english beer I have made once again IMO.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (4/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Well guys my best bitter has finished fermenting and the temp is on a downward spiral. Isnt that TV2 a tastey yeast :icon_drool2:
> 
> Is it wrong to be drawing 250ml to take a 50ml hydro reading. This may not win but IMO it is the best english beer I have made once again IMO.
> 
> Cheers Brad



I hope mine has finished or it'll creep out of style. Another fan of TV2 :icon_drool2: Should be kegging this sucker up tomorrow with Campbells arse-sis-tance, happy so far...


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/10)

Well I've got three brews (all special bitters) on the go for the Mini Comp and I have no idea which one to enter, prolly decide a couple of days before.

A Yorkshire bitter made in the Tetley / Stones Bitter Style with very blonde colour and citrussy Northdown hopping. Fermented cool using 1469 stone square yeast for ten days in primary. Two Sabbaths as they did in the old days. It's been in cold cond. for two weeks and I'll bottle it all tomorrow. 

However it occurred to me (fellow P.O.H.M. Scruffy agrees here) that a blonde bitter, although quite common in the North of England, might fall outside the comfort level of our Australian brother judges, so best to do a backup with a more "mainstream" golden / tawny coloured bitter. So Yorkshire no. 2 ... more of a TTL but darkened up with some Munich 2 and Choc chit. Also on 1469. Then I had a big temperature system failure and it spent most of its primary at 24 degrees before I could wrestle it down. Went into cold cond. after five days but actually doesn't taste too bad. 

So as insurance plan C, I just replicated the SuperLandlord I'd put in the State, pitched yesterday - however here's the glitch. I can't ferment at 16 degrees with the stone square yeast as they do in Yorkshire or it will overshoot the comp date, which is only 3 weeks away, so I'm having to do it at 20 spot on to get it ready for a diacetyl rest, short cold crash, finings etc etc then bottle and it will be ready with a wing and a prayer. 

Three somewhat different beers, each one with a bit of a <_< <_< attached to it. 

Anyway gotta get out of here and bash the crap out of the 1469 with the aerator :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (4/2/10)

Change subject: so it's February and the next comp in March is going to be Americans, APA, AA and ABA (American Brown Ale is that the right abbreviation???)

Last year I put in an Amber and it was looverly but failed on the colour, too light, and couldn't go in as an APA as it wasn't hoppy enough. Fell between two stools. Personally I don't like APA hop monsters and will go for the Amber again. 

So who's brewing what this year ??? :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/10)

APA's are so 2009.


----------



## winkle (5/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> APA's are so 2009.



Says who, stout-boy  

I'll be bunging in an all Aussie Pale Ale in this because its not a Coopers Clone :icon_cheers:


----------



## DKS (5/2/10)

Starting to get my act together for minicomps and swaps. 
So far:
ESB in bottle -Babbs, Feb, if better than sparkling
Aussie sparkling. Bottle this week end.- Babbs, Feb, if better than ESB
American Brown in cube. Babbs, March
Brewing Nth English Brown tomorrow. Babbs, May
Brewing Budvar tomorrow. Probably Winkle's swap in July
Still haven't sorted Mash paddle  
Daz


----------



## Scruffy (5/2/10)

I put my Dubbel down this week. That's September.
Better think about a Stout for June...
Not sure I have any experience of Bitters or Pale Ales...?







... -_-


----------



## Snow (5/2/10)

DKS said:


> Starting to get my act together for minicomps and swaps.
> So far:
> ESB in bottle -Babbs, Feb, if better than sparkling
> Aussie sparkling. Bottle this week end.- Babbs, Feb, if better than ESB
> ...



Daz, they have swapped the May mini-comp with the July mini-comp. Maybe you should brew your winter warmer tomorrow?

- Snow.


----------



## DKS (5/2/10)

Snow said:


> Daz, they have swapped the May mini-comp with the July mini-comp. Maybe you should brew your winter warmer tomorrow?
> 
> - Snow.




Your not snowin me are you Snow?  
Daz


----------



## DKS (5/2/10)

DKS said:


> Your not snowin me are you Snow?
> Daz



Just checked to confirm. 
Bugger! Your right. Thanks for the heads up Snow. 
I have some choc chit and some choc malt in the cupboard. Ahrrr!
Daz


----------



## Bribie G (5/2/10)

Scruffy said:


> I put my Dubbel down this week. That's September.
> Better think about a Stout for June...
> *Not sure I have any experience of Bitters or Pale Ales...?
> *
> ... -_-



Yeah, apart from probably drinking 11 pints of them at the old Bull and Bush then staggering home on a frosty night chewing on a bag of big soft Pommie chips from a Pakkie takeway with a plastic cup of dipping curry... :icon_drunk: 

Daz: haven't got round to the dunkel yet, I'll slurp it tonight .


----------



## winkle (5/2/10)

> Well guys my best bitter has finished fermenting and the temp is on a downward spiral. Isnt that TV2 a tastey yeast icon_drool2.gif
> 
> Is it wrong to be drawing 250ml to take a 50ml hydro reading. This may not win but IMO it is the best english beer I have made once again IMO.
> 
> Cheers Brad



Just kegged my one Brad, and yes folks we have a contender! Best bitters will be interesting :icon_cheers:


----------



## DKS (8/2/10)

Onto my thurd tallie of ESB just to judge if suitable for Babbs Feb minicomp. Not quite carbed enough after 8 days. Not to sure how it relates to specs and guidelines,as not a usuall ESB drinker but it thure pacths a punth. :icon_drool2: I think Ill go with my Aussie sparkling for Feb comp at this stage.
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (8/2/10)

O.k does it break protocol for a pisspoor brewer, who happens to be out of town (on comp night) to earn barely a penny to be able to feed his starving family, to pass on an entry for the feb comp for entry even though I will not be present. Was thinking I could bring my entry on Sat 20 at the B Buy split and I could get the el presidentah to deliver my Shite entry.

Please  

Brad


----------



## bconnery (8/2/10)

Brad, 
I do remember this has been discussed briefly in the past but I will raise it at the committee meeting tomorrow to get clarification. 

I think we have allowed it but it could be that the question hasn't come up to often. 
Worth having it answered anyway. 

Be

Edit: Just don't let el presidente sample the beer first, or he might decide it's better than his and "accidentally" give it away as a sample


----------



## bradsbrew (8/2/10)

bconnery said:


> Brad,
> I do remember this has been discussed briefly in the past but I will raise it at the committee meeting tomorrow to get clarification.
> 
> I think we have allowed it but it could be that the question hasn't come up to often.
> ...



Would be just like the last ESB I had the guys at the shop sample.........gotta love butterscotch........... Isnt that what ESB means Extra Special Butterscotch?  

Would be good to get official clarification though Ben.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (8/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Would be just like the last ESB I had the guys at the shop sample.........gotta love butterscotch........... Isnt that what ESB means Extra Special Butterscotch?
> 
> Would be good to get official clarification though Ben.
> 
> Cheers



AH ha, you have been studying at the feet of the All-Ranga master, haven't you grasshopper? Hope you can enter it Brad as I was keen to try it (maybe a bottle swap if its a no go?).


----------



## geoff_tewierik (8/2/10)

I'm wondering whether my SMASH Challenger Pale Ale will be ready in time for the next club meeting. It went down to the fermenting fridge tongith, so there's a chance it'll be ready, a slim chance


----------



## DKS (8/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> O.k does it break protocol for a pisspoor brewer, who happens to be out of town (on comp night) to earn barely a penny to be able to feed his starving family, to pass on an entry for the feb comp for entry even though I will not be present. Was thinking I could bring my entry on Sat 20 at the B Buy split and I could get the el presidentah to deliver my Shite entry.
> 
> Please
> 
> Brad


 Smooth Brad , real smooth, and so touching you just might get away with it.
No obs from me  
Daz


----------



## chappo1970 (8/2/10)

winkle said:


> Just kegged my one Brad, and yes folks we have a contender! Best bitters will be interesting :icon_cheers:



Oh soooo it a fight you want huh? 







May the best ESB win!


----------



## bradsbrew (8/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Oh soooo it a fight you want huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As in true wing tsun style my beer will win even if you dont see me there. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOh waaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## chappo1970 (8/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> As in true wing tsun style my beer will win even if you dont see me there. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOh waaaaaaaaaaaaaah




:lol: 

Well I can always take yours to BABBS for you Brad. You can trust Chap Chap h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (8/2/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well I can always take yours to BABBS for you Brad. You can trust Chap Chap h34r:



Like f#ck sunshine. we may have to get together for a taste off though. Thats if Nana (aka Sully) can bring himself to drink a beer or 2

Edit = Brad has consumed too much for a monday night.


----------



## chappo1970 (8/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Like **** sunshine.


 :lol: 

Harsh... really harsh....  


I would filtered it thru my liver and kidneys and rebottled it for you. Not as if anyone would tell the difference? h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (8/2/10)

bconnery said:


> Brad,
> I do remember this has been discussed briefly in the past but I will raise it at the committee meeting tomorrow to get clarification.
> 
> I think we have allowed it but it could be that the question hasn't come up to often.
> ...



Yup I'd like this clarified as well: last year I brewed two Aussie Sparklings for the Mash Paddle Mini-comp but couldn't get to the meeting and my entries were refused - "have to be handed in personally at the meeting". There has also been interest - I believe - from AHB members in outlying areas such as the Sunny Coast who would like to join BABBs from the point of view of participating in the competition circuit as well - with the rich prizes offered by such a successful club - :icon_cheers: but not always able get down for meetings. So with the comp temperature rising this year to dizzying heights it would be good to get rulings so members know where they stand re brewing schedules etc.

Edit: yes brain cells have woken up. I did actually go to the meeting but couldn't bring the Mash Paddle beers down to the meeting in time as they were still in cold conditioning, due to short notice about the re-brew (results had been lost if you remember) and I arranged with MT to have them couriered up to the brewery, and BABBs said nope as it would open a can of worms... PaulH pm'd me on that score IIRC. So seeing as the BABBs minicomps and Mash Paddle have become somewhat enmeshed maybe a set of firm guidelines would be the go. Not quite the same situation as Brad but would welcome firm rules as I'm almost on the Sunny coast myself with travel issues  

Cheers
Michael


----------



## Ross (8/2/10)

There has never been an issue with entries from people not able to make the night that I'm aware of. You are welcome to get them brought in by attending members.

Entering a beer after a competition has closed though, is a different matter.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (8/2/10)

Thanks Ross, cleared up.

Apart from the Mash Paddle that's not been an issue for me, hopefully will bring new blood into the minicomps, Annual, State and Nats as well :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (9/2/10)

Just a quick question(s) on the mini comps. Is it just the single bottle? And do we use the labels, ah la last years comp guide?


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/10)

winkle said:


> Just a quick question(s) on the mini comps. Is it just the single bottle? And do we use the labels, ah la last years comp guide?


One bottle for judging, a bottle of another batch for comments if you wish. You get a numbered label on the night that has a hole in it, along the lines of a hotel 'do not disturb' sign, that gets hung round the bottle neck initially, then a sheet is made out for each bottle as it's poured and taken out to the tables.


----------



## Ross (9/2/10)

winkle said:


> Just a quick question(s) on the mini comps. Is it just the single bottle? And do we use the labels, ah la last years comp guide?



perry,

You can enter 2 for feedback but only one counts towards the comp. You must select which bottle counts at time of entry.
No need for any labels, they are labelled on the night. If already labelled, that is no problem either.

Cheers Ross

Edit: Beaten by the deft fingers of BribieG B)


----------



## Paul H (9/2/10)

winkle said:


> Just a quick question(s) on the mini comps. Is it just the single bottle? And do we use the labels, ah la last years comp guide?



Feel free to label your beer if you like, makes it easier to work out who's beer we need to shake the shit out of before pouring :icon_cheers: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## winkle (9/2/10)

Paul H said:


> Feel free to label your beer if you like, makes it easier to work out who's beer we need to shake the shit out of before pouring :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



Thanks guys _(I'll label Chappos for him with a thick texta)_ :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sully (9/2/10)

winkle said:


> Thanks guys _(I'll label Chappos for him with a thick texta)_ :icon_cheers:






Label your worst infected bottle with Chappo's name :lol: (even so it would probably be better than his best effort..) h34r: 


and label it with crayon to make it more authentic (he hasn't graduated to texta yet)


----------



## winkle (9/2/10)

Sully said:


> Label your worst infected bottle with Chappo's name :lol: (even so it would probably be better than his best effort..) h34r:
> 
> 
> and label it with crayon to make it more authentic (he hasn't graduated to texta yet)



I'll have you know that this year, for me anyway, there will only be wild yeast in stuff that is supposed to have wild yeast in it.  
Boring, I know.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/2/10)

Sully said:


> ....label it with crayon to make it more authentic (he hasn't graduated to texta yet)




Don't fall asleep over here Sully... I might have to practice my newly found nikko skills...


----------



## paulwolf350 (9/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Don't fall asleep over here Sully... I might have to practice my newly found nikko skills...




"if you cant trust you mates..............."

eh Chapp.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/2/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> "if you cant trust you mates..............."
> 
> eh Chapp.




Trust goes out the window when we are talking sweet sweet revenge! I think at last count Sully has painted my face 3 times now... <_<


----------



## bradsbrew (9/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Trust goes out the window when we are talking sweet sweet revenge! I think at last count Sully has painted my face 3 times now... <_<




Yes but you did look perty


----------



## Chad (12/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Also if we could get a date for QABC earlier this year may help with a better showing in the AABC.
> 
> Cheers



The dates are up on the site now. www.qabc.org.au


----------



## winkle (13/2/10)

Chad said:


> The dates are up on the site now. www.qabc.org.au



Thanks Chad, good to see a sensible post in here. 
Not like them other idjeets.
*(pot-kettle-black)*


----------



## DKS (22/2/10)

I was hoping to sneak under he radar with a sparkling. Everyone going for ESBs. Tastes good but bottles have as much fizz as a 20yr marriage. Three days out, no chance. Oh well! Next month.
Good luck to all but the raffle is mine.OK! :icon_cheers: 
See you there.
Daz


----------



## Bribie G (22/2/10)

DKS said:


> I was hoping to sneak under he radar with a sparkling. Everyone going for ESBs. Tastes good but bottles have as much fizz as a 20yr marriage. Three days out, no chance. Oh well! Next month.
> Good luck to all but the raffle is mine.OK! :icon_cheers:
> See you there.
> Daz



Daz, invert your bottles twice a day in a warm place - 30 degrees won't hurt at this stage - and they should gas up ok, if you used Coopers yeast it can be a bit slow and needs a bit of a nudge. Also for the style it shouldn't matter if it's not crystal.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/2/10)

BribieG said:


> Daz, invert your bottles twice a day in a warm place - 30 degrees won't hurt at this stage - and they should gas up ok, if you used Coopers yeast it can be a bit slow and needs a bit of a nudge. Also for the style it shouldn't matter if it's not crystal.



Good call Bribie. Can everyone please store their entries at above thirty degrees and shake the crappers out of them twice a day until thursday.  

Brad


----------



## DKS (22/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Good call Bribie. Can everyone please store their entries at above thirty degrees and shake the crappers out of them twice a day until thursday.
> 
> Brad



Oooh! You nasty person. Just for that Ill enter my ESB. Then youlll be sorry. :icon_vomit: 
Daz


----------



## DKS (22/2/10)

BribieG said:


> Daz, invert your bottles twice a day in a warm place - 30 degrees won't hurt at this stage - and they should gas up ok, if you used Coopers yeast it can be a bit slow and needs a bit of a nudge. Also for the style it shouldn't matter if it's not crystal.


 Used 1056 in this one Bribie. Only bottled 7 days ago, in glass and I dont have carbonator cap or gas at hand. 
Inversion is worth a go at this stage If nothing else Ill have a lawnmower in a week or two.
I was going for a sparkling which I wanted clear and bubbling like a fountain, but suck eggs eh? Still, it tastes good. Just couldnt do it in time for comp. Im sure it will be fine in a few weeks anyway but I will try invert on a couple of bottles.
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (22/2/10)

DKS said:


> Used 1056 in this one Bribie. Only bottled 7 days ago, in glass and I dont have carbonator cap or gas at hand.
> Inversion is worth a go at this stage If nothing else Ill have a lawnmower in a week or two.
> I was going for a sparkling which I wanted clear and bubbling like a fountain, but suck eggs eh? Still, it tastes good. Just couldnt do it in time for comp. Im sure it will be fine in a few weeks anyway but I will try invert on a couple of bottles.
> Daz


Mate give it a swirl, Mr Whippy style, whack it in a warmer area and put it on ice for the trip to Holland Park on Thursday or put it in the fridge thurs morning. Its only monday. Its a pale yes but Aussie pale does allow for a slight yeast haze. Brad

EDIT =Actually just read the guidelines and the beer is to be poured gently to avoid yeast sediment


----------



## Bribie G (22/2/10)

DKS said:


> Used 1056 in this one Bribie. Only bottled 7 days ago, in glass and I dont have carbonator cap or gas at hand.
> Inversion is worth a go at this stage If nothing else Ill have a lawnmower in a week or two.
> I was going for a sparkling which I wanted clear and bubbling like a fountain, but suck eggs eh? Still, it tastes good. Just couldnt do it in time for comp. Im sure it will be fine in a few weeks anyway but I will try invert on a couple of bottles.
> Daz



I always do my comp beers in PET even if the rest of the batch is in glass, so I can check the firmness of the bottles. Daz, I reckon even if you do your last 'shake' on Wednesday morning it's still going to be clear enough Thursday PM. Fingers crossed. At the end of the day, enter it anyway for the comments. 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## DKS (22/2/10)

BribieG said:


> I always do my comp beers in PET even if the rest of the batch is in glass, so I can check the firmness of the bottles. Daz, I reckon even if you do your last 'shake' on Wednesday morning it's still going to be clear enough Thursday PM. Fingers crossed. At the end of the day, enter it anyway for the comments.
> :icon_cheers:



Saving PETs for budvar for Winkles July case swap, in secondary fermenter now and smells fantastic.

Yep, Ill do that. Might put ESB for judging , sparkling for comment. Wear asbestos suit to meeting then take rest to Chappos bogan fall down day.  

Daz
Edit: Yeh I was going for a sparkling Brad so really wanted that bright, clean, bubbly appearance. Just got my timing wrong Should have done the sparkling first and the ESB after.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/2/10)

OK so which style and which brewer picked up the first comp??


----------



## bconnery (26/2/10)

31 entries for last night's comp!
The winners and place getters will of course be detailed in the next newsletter


----------



## lonte (26/2/10)

I think it was an Aussie PA that won with 39 points on countback. The highest scoring beer of the night scored 40 but was entered as a 'for comments only' as someone's second beer :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (26/2/10)

Brad: you picked up a place (joint third?) - I didn't get a place as my Yorkshire Bitter with Maris otter, 1469, Fuggles, EKG and Styrian Goldings lacked the hallmarks of an English Bitter :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: Maybe we should send some of these dudes on a study tour, however not to worry it's only a club comp and a bit of fun, the real stuff starts later in the year.


----------



## lonte (26/2/10)

BribieG said:


> Brad: you picked up a place (joint third?) - I didn't get a place as my Yorkshire Bitter with Maris otter, 1469, Fuggles, EKG and Styrian Goldings lacked the hallmarks of an English Bitter :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: Maybe we should send some of these dudes on a study tour, however not to worry it's only a club comp and a bit of fun, the real stuff starts later in the year.


Some time ago the committee discussed and acknowledged the somewhat 'lottery' nature of mini-comps and so chose to use them more as an educational opportunity to assist people with beer evaluation and judging technique - leaving the results more or less as a secondary outcome. Given the recent interest in the results and the nice prizes offered it has been brought to the committee's attention that this may require a rethink. The committee mailing list has been running hot this morning with discussion and comment.


----------



## Bribie G (26/2/10)

Yes totally agree. It shouldn't be about the results placings, really - it's an opportunity for members to read and follow the BJCP guidelines as printed and offer feedback to the entrants, so ideally, each minicomp should be a good training exercise and hopefully newer members may develop a desire to train and become a judge eventually, so the process could be a source of new blood. Also a valuable source of feedback to members who are not all on our forum here, and whose visit to the club once a month is perhaps their only contact with fellow brewers. Perhaps a more 'even' mix of old hands and new chums at each table could be a good checks-and-balance exercise because there are many people in the club now with BJCP experience and they could be spread around the room. The club is going from strength to strength member wise so this should be feasible ??


----------



## browndog (26/2/10)

The minicomps should be about getting quality feedback on your beer so that come the championships (be they BABBs or QABC) you know *exactly* what you need to do to brew a top class beer. With BABBs being the mainstay of the QABC, I can't see QLD ever rising above the bottom of the ladder in the nationals unless something major is done at the grass roots level and that being our monthly comps. I have a few ideas, eliminating the ability to hide behind anonynimity on the score sheet being one of them. I'll pass them on the the Head Steward.

cheers

Browndog

PS. I don't enter beer comps for prizes.


----------



## Ross (26/2/10)

Tony & others...

Our next committee meeting is on the 9th February March, where mini comp judging will be high on the agenda. 
Please ensure any ideas are forwarded to the committee before this date.

Cheers

Ross
Brewmaster.

Edit: Thankyou Tony B)


----------



## browndog (26/2/10)

Ross said:


> Tony & others...
> 
> Our next committee meeting is on the 9th February, where mini comp judging will be high on the agenda.
> Please ensure any ideas are forwarded to the committee before this date.
> ...



Sorry Ross, my time machine is currently being serviced


----------



## bconnery (26/2/10)

browndog said:


> The minicomps should be about getting quality feedback on your beer so that come the championships (be they BABBs or QABC) you know *exactly* what you need to do to brew a top class beer. With BABBs being the mainstay of the QABC, I can't see QLD ever rising above the bottom of the ladder in the nationals unless something major is done at the grass roots level and that being our monthly comps. I have a few ideas, I'll pass them on the the Head Steward.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


Tony,
That would be an ideal situation, to a certain extent. Unfortunately and fortunately, that isn't the only reason they are run. 
They are also meant to be a learning process for brewers and potential judges who aren't necessarily confident of the judging and evaluating process to gain experience and hopefully encourage people to get more involved so that we have a stronger base of brewers and judges. 
As a club we want to encourage members to learn more about beer, that means you have to cater for those who already know a fair bit and want to improve their brewing from a good to a very good or great level, but also those who are entering the world of judging and brewing. 
The trick is to cater for both. There is probably never going to be a guarentee that you'll get Babbs comp or QABC level feedback at the minicomps. Hopefully you will, or close to it. 

That being said, last night's effort was absolutely shocking and nowhere near good enough and you can rest assured that steps are already underway to address this. 

The committee takes on board all feedback, and there's been a bit already, even if we don't agree on all the points. 
I think it's fair to say that the club is undergoing a bit of a shift in emphasis as the member base changes a little, and we try and stay ahead of the curve, but sometimes we have to drag people along after the fact a little.

Edit: I should add, these are of course my opinions, as someone who happens to be a committee member, not an official response on behalf of the committee   
I should also add that I hope this doesn't stop you entering next month because well, its American and an American ale minicomp without Browndog just wouldn't be right. However, should you not wish to waste your beer on the potential for below par judging just deliver it to me and I'll drink judge it  :icon_drool2:


----------



## browndog (26/2/10)

bconnery said:


> Tony,
> That would be an ideal situation, to a certain extent. Unfortunately and fortunately, that isn't the only reason they are run.
> They are also meant to be a learning process for brewers and potential judges who aren't necessarily confident of the judging and evaluating process to gain experience and hopefully encourage people to get more involved so that we have a stronger base of brewers and judges.
> As a club we want to encourage members to learn more about beer, that means you have to cater for those who already know a fair bit and want to improve their brewing from a good to a very good or great level, but also those who are entering the world of judging and brewing.
> ...



I didn't want to air our dirty laundry on AHB Ben, it is not the place. I stick by what I said. I will discuss the matter with the Head Steward.

cheers

Tony


----------



## Paul H (26/2/10)

bconnery said:


> Tony,
> However, should you not wish to waste your beer on the potential for below par judging just deliver it to me and I'll drink judge it  :icon_drool2:



Ben,
With all respect I don't think you're being fair to Tony, I'll need a couple of bottles as well. :icon_cheers: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## beersom (26/2/10)

bconnery said:


> That being said, last night's effort was absolutely shocking and nowhere near good enough




If I may ask on a public forum, what was/went wrong ? ... in basic form.


----------



## NickB (26/2/10)

+1

as a BABBs member who doesn't regularly make it to meetings, I would be interested to hear what happened.

Cheers


----------



## bonj (26/2/10)

let's just say that the judging and particularly the feedback quality of the tables were highly inconsistent.... to the point where some score sheets were returned with extremely minimal feedback, which isn't particularly what a brewer who is looking to improve his/her brewing wants to see.


----------



## browndog (26/2/10)

beersom said:


> If I may ask on a public forum, what was/went wrong ? ... in basic form.



PM sent


----------



## bconnery (26/2/10)

Paul H said:


> Ben,
> With all respect I don't think you're being fair to Tony, I'll need a couple of bottles as well. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers
> ...



No Paul. 
One bottle. Two judges, that's enough for evaluation. 
Don't forget, you're allowed two entries


----------



## bradsbrew (26/2/10)

When I have judged the mini-comps we have had an experienced brewer/member to guide us through the judging. I have been lucky enough to listen to the comments of Ross and Ian at different nights which helps with the interpretation of the guidelines and identifying certain flavours both good and bad. I now use this when brewing and tasting beers, but I am certainly no expert. I thought it was just a given that an experienced member would be placed at each table to help guide the judging and feedback on judging sheets. 

My reasons for entering the mini-comps is to get feedback on ways to improve but I understand that it is really going to be inconsistent and to be used as a guide. But the BABBS annual comp will be used as a seriuos guide for QABC which will used for AABC if my beers qualify.

After tasting Ross' Bitter at the shop on saturday I didnt think my beer would get a look in because of the vast difference. But.....I did like the caramel in mine....

Bring on next month. Is there a link for feedback to committee on Babbs site??

Cheers Brad


----------



## Ross (26/2/10)

[email protected] is the contact.

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (26/2/10)

Ross said:


> [email protected] is the contact.
> 
> cheers Ross


I'm not sure if that one get's through. I think only committee members can post to it. 
The first rule of committee is... 

Email [email protected], or [email protected] and it will get through for the meeting. 

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Ross (26/2/10)

Whoops....Thanks Ben  

Cheers Ross


----------



## hefevice (26/2/10)

Feedback from an outsider (hopefully not for much longer) witnessing the Mini Comp for the first time as a visitor last year, I thought it was a fantastic concept. I couldn't attend the last meeting so I can't comment on any problems that might have arisen.

My read at the time was that the main value came from exposing members of varying level of experience to the beer evaluation and judging process, while promoting a better and deeper understanding of styles and interpreting style guidelines. I felt that the competitive side added a bit of fun to the process along with an opportunity to get some practice at competitive brewing, but was secondary to the practical educational value for the attendees. Mind you, a varying level of quality in the score sheets is good preparation for entering "real" competitions.

There was a fairly wide range of experience around the table I joined, and this worked really well as the more experienced were able to guide and explain the process and style interpretation to the less experienced.

I can see how it would become difficult with a large number of entries, and the resulting time pressure on the judging process.

My main suggestions to improve the process would be:

1. Give a short talk prior to judging explaining how to fill out the score sheet, give good feedback, and outlining the key points of the styles being judged.
2. Arrange for at least one person with evaluation/judging experience to sit at each table to guide the evaluation process, and ensure the quality of feedback is adequate.

I look forward to participating in many Mini Comps in the future, both as an entrant and an evaluator.


----------



## DKS (26/2/10)

bconnery said:


> I'm not sure if that one get's through. I think only committee members can post to it.
> The first rule of committee is...
> 
> Email [email protected], or [email protected] and it will get through for the meeting.
> ...



Maybe a bit off topic but to bring attenion to Babbs e-mail correspondance, Ive tried three times in recent months with out reply. Gave up. Maybe they're not getting through at all.
Daz


----------



## winkle (26/2/10)

Daz,


> The highest scoring beer of the night scored 40 but was entered as a 'for comments only' as someone's second beer


Wasn't someone we know was it?


----------



## lonte (26/2/10)

DKS said:


> Maybe a bit off topic but to bring attenion to Babbs e-mail correspondance, Ive tried three times in recent months with out reply. Gave up. Maybe they're not getting through at all.


We're getting other correspondence thru so can't see a problem but the interweb is notorious for picking on people so if you like try a PM to one of us - I'll be happy to pass on a PM to the committee on your behalf.


----------



## Bribie G (28/2/10)

Don't get me wrong, I love coming to the meetings - especially with our increasing membership


----------



## winkle (28/2/10)

BribieG said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love coming to the meetings - especially with our increasing membership
> 
> View attachment 36014



Are you referring to numbers or girth?


----------



## mattmelloy (1/3/10)

Feedback from the youngest member and least experienced (got an 11/50 at the feb meeting off beer  ), I thought It was an excellent exercise. I was really excited about entering and judging. We were lucky to have 2 or 3 experienced Judges on our table and they guided the judging well. I learn a lot from them.

The only problem I felt we had was time. We provided as much comment as we could give the time. Maybe if we had more groups we could spend more time judging each beer increasing the quality of feedback?


----------



## lonte (1/3/10)

MattMelloy said:


> <snip>
> Maybe if we had more groups we could spend more time judging each beer increasing the quality of feedback?


Limiting factor last meeting was only having 6 jugs! I think we're rich enough to splash out on a few more prior to next meeting. Having said that, the BJCP "standard" is to judge 6 beers/hour (10 minutes each) so last meeting should have taken no more than an hour. Against that is the time taken coming to consensus I guess, plus the delay in getting the first beer of the night to the tables.

Another option we're looking at is a 'pick and tick' version of the score sheet, available from the BJCP website. It still allows comments to be entered but also contains a goodly amount of prompting and a check box approach to help to put in words what you might be detecting.


----------



## DKS (1/3/10)

winkle said:


> Daz,
> 
> Wasn't someone we know was it?


 
I'm chuffed you would even rate my beers up there winkle, but alas no, not me mate. My sparkling in for comment scored a respectable 35. I was really happy with that. Unfortunately I thought my ESB was better so I entered that. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## The Scientist (1/3/10)

lonte said:


> Limiting factor last meeting was only having 6 jugs! I think we're rich enough to splash out on a few more prior to next meeting. Having said that, the BJCP "standard" is to judge 6 beers/hour (10 minutes each) so last meeting should have taken no more than an hour. Against that is the time taken coming to consensus I guess, plus the delay in getting the first beer of the night to the tables.
> 
> Another option we're looking at is a 'pick and tick' version of the score sheet, available from the BJCP website. It still allows comments to be entered but also contains a goodly amount of prompting and a check box approach to help to put in words what you might be detecting.



Well now that I know that I will donate 4 new jugs to BABBs, which I currently have as spares and I'll make sure to bring them to the next meeting.

The perceived time pressure is an issue with judging in this environment. I've had many beers with interesting attributes which have caused great debate on my table and the 10min guideline is definantly pushed aside. Otherwise you don't give everyone a chance to speak their mind and learn differences of opinion. 6 beers an hour is fine when your only listening to the one voice in your head :lol:


----------



## lonte (8/3/10)

lonte said:


> Some time ago the committee discussed and acknowledged the somewhat 'lottery' nature of mini-comps and so chose to use them more as an educational opportunity to assist people with beer evaluation and judging technique - leaving the results more or less as a secondary outcome.


Just to clarify my badly written words above, by "... assist[ing] people with beer evaluation and judging technique ..." the hope is that this will improve a brewer's ability to judge and critique their own beers and allow them to productively tweak and improve their beers and thus become better brewers. BABBs is first and foremost a BREWING club and our intention is "To do all things necessary to promote the art of beermaking".


----------



## clarkey7 (11/3/10)

Not going to have time this weekend to brew...so I decided to brew for the American mini-comp tonight! B) 

Mid-week brewing - gotta love it.

American Brown Ale. mmmmmmmm

PB


----------

